# Help With Dessert



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

You could try making bleeding cupcakes that ooze "blood" when people bite into them. Check out the thread on "Post Your Halloween Desserts Here" for ideas.


----------



## scarychery (Nov 22, 2006)

Have you ever seen those cute little truffle mice that are popular at Christmas? Well, the truffle mixture is very pliable and can be formed into all sorts of neat shapes. There is nothing more appealing than a plate full of turds! (I made a plateful of "3 ring coilers" for a family supper - for my next birthday my sister made a chocolate cake version to surprise me!)

I've been on a sugar free, egg free, white flour free, dairy free diet for about 12 years so I don't have the truffle mice recipe anymore, but I'm sure you can find it with a google search. I can imagine a plate of truffle rats would look good as well.


----------



## silent_cries_go_unheard (Sep 2, 2004)

Thank Colmmoo and Scarychery these both are great ideas


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

Have you thought of decorating brownies? I've done graveyard brownies as well as Haunted brownies.


----------



## blackbutterflyRN (Aug 16, 2008)

mrsmyers - love that cake, how'd you make those spooky looking trees??


----------



## blackbutterflyRN (Aug 16, 2008)

this website has some pretty gross looking food ideas....

I Make Projects - A Cannibal-Themed Halloween Supper


and this severed arm one looks complicated but oh so cool...

theyrecoming - Killer Rats cake


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

blackbutterflyRN said:


> mrsmyers - love that cake, how'd you make those spooky looking trees??


Thank you! I just melted chocolate and made the shapes on wax paper, once it hardened I pealed it off and wallah.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Well if you are into potties.......you can buy that baby potty from walmart, remove the little bowl, make lemon jello in it & before it sets insert "Oh Henry" miniature bars into the jello. Let it set up in the frig & put the bowl back into the potty chair.

OR

Buy a new toliet seat and make "**** Monsters" , chocolate krispies molded into round egg shaped pieces with little eyes on them. Presentation......put the little poop monsters on the toliet seat! This idea from Tallula. Tallula always has these fun buffet tables, not only is the stuff unique but the way she presents it is great. She has pictures here somewhere from her 2006 & 2007 parties. Really worth looking at.

the Muffster


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

Muffy said:


> Well if you are into potties.......you can buy that baby potty from walmart, remove the little bowl, make lemon jello in it & before it sets insert "Oh Henry" miniature bars into the jello. Let it set up in the frig & put the bowl back into the potty chair.
> 
> OR
> 
> ...


Don't think I'd be able to do this, but it's a great idea!!!


----------



## silent_cries_go_unheard (Sep 2, 2004)

I am thinking of going with something like this but maybe black and white with red blood running down Our theme this yr is going to be Old Mobsters Style

I truly appreciate all your ideas you guys are great


----------



## BadTableManor (Sep 8, 2007)

If you're looking for something a little more "grownup", I highly recommend the Panna Cotta Brain with Cranberry Blood Glaze. I made it several years ago, and not only does it look gross (great!), it tastes quite decadent. You can find the recipe on FoodNetwork.com. It's by my favorite chef, Alton Brown. Here's a pic of mine:


----------



## silent_cries_go_unheard (Sep 2, 2004)

I like it I like it alot


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

Go to the grocery store and buy a bar of Baker's German sweet chocolate.
The recipe for the chocolate cream pie is in the cover of the bar.

Make sure you have 8oz cream cheese, 1 tub of Cool Whip, a graham cracker or chocolate cookie pie crust, sugar and whole milk.

Make the pie as per the recipe, clean your hands and press your hands slightly down onto the cream filling of the completed pie, all over as if patting it down. Clean your hands. Refrigerate pie.

Bingo! Mud pie, fresh from the street curb.


I do this all the time. It gets requested, adamantly so.


----------



## Jon (Feb 16, 2004)

Im a pastry chef and ive been meaning to try some crazy things. Ive done halloween dessert demos at the great lakes fright fest a couple of times. You can try making chocolate cauldrons. Here is a picture of the cauldrons i made at the GLFF. Let me know if you would like some directions on how to make them.


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

Chocolate cauldrons...

That may actually be TOO cool.
Way to go, Jon.

Seriously, big kudos.


----------



## Jon (Feb 16, 2004)

Thanks Spats! I had a fun time making them. I was actually working with that chocolate in 90+ degree weather outside for my demo. I think i will make a step by step tutorial for those chocolate cauldrons one day. If anyone is wondering, inside the cauldron is strawberry kiwi mousse. It can be filled with pretty much anything though.


----------



## silent_cries_go_unheard (Sep 2, 2004)

I love the mud pie idea my nioeces always love helping out with this stuff so that would be something fun they can help with and Jon I love the cauldrons and I would love the steps on haow to make them Thanks so much for all the wonderful ideas


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Well done Jon, those look great!

Muffy


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

Last year in Make magazine they had a great article about making a thorax cake. It was a bunch of little cakes filled with jelly so they ooze and were shaped and decorated like various organs. The lady made a rib cage out of white chocolate and set all the organs in it. It looked great! You can order a copy on their website. MAKE: Halloween Special Edition (Collector's Alternate Cover) I didn't get a copy but I scanned the article from my housemate's copy into a pdf file. Only problem is, I don't know how to post a pdf file on a forum.


----------



## dolphinslady (Oct 20, 2003)

A few simple ideas that are fool proof:

Spider web munch...Cocoa rice crispies in the shape of a web...with peanut butter used to outline a web. Tastes great and will be gone!! 

Turtle brownies (brownies/caramel): On sale this week at Winn Dixie for buy one get one free. We always call it Black Lagoon or something of that sort. Instant, easy and goes over very well.

Monster Crunch: Monster made out of rice crispies/marshmallows. Can be decorated with m&ms, licorice, etc. to make him. Could also make anything else.

Ghosts in the Graveyard: I made this for many years and then stopped because noone would eat it because it looked so cool...It's basically chocolate pudding...crushed chocolate cookies for the sand...milano cookies decorated with melted chocolate frosting, i.e. tombstones. Then, I take cool whip and wrap it around to make ghosts with mini m&m's as the eyes in between the tombstones. I don't have a picture b/c I didn't have a digital camera then, but you get the idea.

The cool thing is these can pretty much all be made ahead of time. The rice crispies I usually make a chill in the fridge and they are perfect to set out party night.

Either way, good luck!


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

dustin2dust - here is the site you are looking for that has the recipes of those wild halloween cakes!

They're coming to get you, Barbara! Horror movie reviews -- good, bad, classic, and current

Muf


----------



## silent_cries_go_unheard (Sep 2, 2004)

Thanks everyone I am sorry it is taking me so long to reply we have had some illnesses in the family but I promise I am checking in and reading your replies and do appreciate them


----------

